# Stopping Sweaty Feet



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

I hunt far from the parking lot...up to two miles. I always end up with sweaty feet. Are there any techniques to prevent foot sweat that are effective? I often change socks at the stand but my boots are still wet inside. I thought about wearing plastics bags on my feet and pulling them and chanigeng socks at my stand. At least my boots would be dry. I sit all day and it is annoying to have wet feet. Theys tay warm...but clammy.

I have also read putting on antiperspirant AM and PM for a week before the hunt will stop the sweating. Clinical strength.

Looking for advice!


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Do you wear sock liners? They help, I wear 1000 gram rubbers with wool socks with liners. I walk about a mile or so each way to my stand and my feet are generally dry.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

The best way to do it is this.....grab some produce bags from the store or save a few bread bags. Slide these over your socks before putting your boots on. When you arrive at your stand, take your EXTRA pair of dry socks out of your pack......take your sweaty ones off and place them in the bags and change to your dry socks. Your feet will be warm and dry for the remainder of your hunt. :coolgleam


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Walk barefoot?
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Anti-perspirant

Gel works best. Roll it on and rub it in


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

put some non purfume footpower or babypowder on your bare foot prior to putting your sock on. then change your sock at your stand. put the worn sock in a zip lock bag to cut down on odor. 

Not perfect but it helps.


----------



## huntfisheat (Jul 30, 2007)

Use arm pit spray and then polypropylene sox under wool sox.

Steve


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Wait a bit between taking off the sweaty socks and putting on the clean pair. I have found putting a hot sweaty foot into a warm boot equals a sweaty boot. It is very invigorating to sit barefoot, in the dark, at the bottom of a tree, in freezing weather. Give it a try. 

Be careful to not wait too long. The only problem I have had is getting my boots warm again. There is a fine line between cool dry warm feet and ice cold toes that take an hour to warm up.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I too go way in to my spots usually. I'm trying a bike this year instead of walking. Awkward, but quiet and quick. A bow sling is a must and a luggage rack helps.


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

I would strongly suggest a pair of "Smart wool" socks, theyre pricey but well worth it. Also if you wear rubber boots this won't apply but I would also say a good pair of boots. I wear smart wools in my rocky boots and don't have that issue anymore.


----------



## Primal1 (Dec 25, 2006)

I use the cheapest unscented antiperspirant to keep my feet dry at work and hunting. Use wool socks for hunting, avoid cotton.


----------



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

foot sweating 101. i am a nervous sweating machine. i am 6 ft. 185 lbs. best way out for me,,,,,gold bond powder, clean socks twice a day. the wife only buys gold bond if meyers and dollar general are out. they are half price for the same thing. works fine. good luck


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

While stationed in the Arctic we were issued Vapor Barrier (VB) aka Mickey Mouse boots(see avatar). They are rubber boots with an air insulation barrier. Your feet will be very warm but also very wet while wearing these boots. We learned that if we used under arm antiperspirant on our feet that it would help to reduce the problem. 

Your best bet would be to try using the antiperspirant and your dilemma may be solved.

tm


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I second the sock liners. I use the sheer white hosiery type.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Shoeman said:


> Anti-perspirant
> 
> Gel works best. Roll it on and rub it in


 100% correct.I seen this on some doctor show.BTW to take the smell out of smelly ass shoes.Put them in the freezer over night.Kills all the Bacteria .Mich


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

Its probably been mentioned above, but GOLD BOND on the feet in the socks and in the boots. If your able to re apply mid day even better. Smart wool socks only make it better.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree in saying the type of socks matter. A pair of quality socks can stop this. The regular thick cheap wool socks are not quality. Invest in a good pair of hiking socks


----------



## huntfish (Sep 9, 2006)

layer, layer, layer. You've heard it before. Even layer your feet.
1. High quality polypropylene sock liner.
2. Actual sock. Dependent on the activity. This will dictate the sock you wear. If sitting, I'll wear a very heavy all wool sock. If walking a bit, a wool/poly mix. If walking a lot, a lighter weight wool/poly mix or heavy all poly. 
Never ever wear cotton. Your feel will be miserable. If necessary carry a spare pair of socks in your backpack. I do.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Never ever wear cotton.


 None, anywhere.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Do as the native americans did and invest in some moccasins...lol


----------

